# A Sudden Thought and Question



## KevinR (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey Everybody,

   Just thought of something. Am I going to have to get another enlarging lens to print 6x6 negs. I've got the standard 50mm for 35mm? I won't be going past 8X10 at the moment.

Kevin


----------



## oriecat (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, you should have a 75 or 80mm or something around there, to get full coverage for MF.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 17, 2005)

DO'H


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 17, 2005)

Standard lenses for enlargers are the same as for cameras.


----------

